# Sleep?



## Sumi (Mar 28, 2010)

So... I Have issues to sleep, AT NIGHT. Any time of the day I Can fall asleep. But I Can't get to sleep when I'm in my bed at night. What do you guys do when you can't sleep?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Read, write, and listen to music.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 28, 2010)

I just lay there deep in thought. Sometimes I just go play video games or surf the interwebz until I'm tired.


----------



## torachi (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products?q=me...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCcQrQQwAg


----------



## Sumi (Mar 28, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I just lay there deep in thought. Sometimes I just go play video games or surf the interwebz until I'm tired.


 If I did that I'd be up all night, haha!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Read, write, and listen to music.


This usually helps me.^
Or I go and have a hot drink or something to eat then try to sleep again.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

I rape spoon hug a big pillow.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I rape spoon hug a big pillow.


 Hehehe, is it a big pillow?


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

No matter how tired you are during the day, stay awake and get some exercise.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> No matter how tired you are during the day, stay awake and get some exercise.


 I Try unless I Pass out... And I Get exercise from 8:45 to 3:45 Mon-Fri >.<


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 28, 2010)

Well there is your problem, don't go to sleep during the day and you can go to sleep during the night. For me, even if I sleep an hour or so during the day, I can't go to bed at night. 

But when it does happen I usually get pissed off and grunt "go to fucking sleep already" or something like that. After a while I just get up and eat something, then try again. Never works, but if it is 4 in the morning you get kinda hungry anyway.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> big pillow.





Sumi said:


> Hehehe, is it a big pillow?



Que?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

are you stressed? or high anxiety?
take your bedside clock and turn it away from you.
constantly looking at the clock can add more anxiety, therefore making you unable to sleep.
also,experiment with a sound (on or off, or different sounds)
they sell "whitenoise' machines that plays a sound thats apparently soothing to the body. (it sounds like static on a radio)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm always up waaaay later than I should be, so on the rare occasion I'm having trouble sleeping I'll listen to my ipod.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm always up waaaay later than I should be, so on the rare occasion I'm having trouble sleeping I'll listen to my ipod.



I used to try to sleep with my mp3 player, but the music is too distracting to sleep, and I lay on one side, so one earpiece would be driven into my eardrum and the other always fell out.

So now I just play my DS until my eyes fuzz and then attempt to plan stories to write in my head.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't do much. I just force myself to sleep, which takes about two to three hours, then I feel shitty in the morning.


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2010)

When I can't sleep, I just power through the next day. It's all training for sleep deprivation anyway. When I really want to sleep, I stretch, take a hot shower, read a bit of a book, and turn on radio when I turn out the lights. Apparently thinking about things, but not too hard, is what makes me fall asleep.


----------



## PreciousKitten (Mar 28, 2010)

If i can't fall asleep I just listen to ambient music

http://ambient-nights.org


----------



## Hir (Mar 28, 2010)

Music or meditation.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 28, 2010)

If I can't sleep I just watch a movie, eat something, or surf the 'net until I can. If this never happens, I just give up trying and resume trying the next evening.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

Those whisper videos really get me drowsy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Those whisper videos really get me drowsy.



Those creepy ones?


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2010)

Listen to good music, talk out my situations with myself, fap, drink, eat ... something that will help get knocked out.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Those creepy ones?


Yup. Soft sounds over silence just relaxes me so much...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

This is sooo easy to do.....

Just push yourself all day so your tired in the evening, you'll fall asleep no problem.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Solitaire.  Over and over again.  Soon your brain craves sleep.  e_e


----------



## Sumi (Mar 28, 2010)

Very intresting Answers... I Often drink Chamomile tea... It relaxes me, but sometimes, it just makes me sleepy... But I can't sleep lolz, I'll be trying out some things you guys said tho x3


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Temazepam


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 29, 2010)

wooo currently 4:35 am....

i'm effimg nocternal T_T
i sleep from like 4-6 am to 2-3 pm


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 29, 2010)

Move to here hong kong! It's night when it's day in Texas.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

Get a third shift job... might as well get paid while you're awake anyways  

Also if you don't mind some danger, valerian or any of the nightshades (belladonna, datura, etc) made into a tea will knock you right out... could knock you into the hospital or a morgue if you take too much. Opiates also help sleep, as does benadryl... again both have their nasty dangers and side effects.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Cut... Myself... well no.

Stand on FAF for another twelve hours.

Troll people on CODMW2.

Play with my eyes.

Think lewd - always works.

Try to walk into a wall for five minutes.

It is idiotic but it works.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sumi said:


> So... I Have issues to sleep, AT NIGHT. Any time of the day I Can fall asleep. But I Can't get to sleep when I'm in my bed at night. What do you guys do when you can't sleep?


 
You know I do the same thing, I get to the point where I cant keep my eyes open, then jump in bed. My mind starts to go a million miles a hour and them Im wide awake again. I really dont know what to do, I get about 2 or 3 hours a night. Last night I didnt sleep at all, this happens a lot too, so if you can figure out how to fix this let me know. I would love to get a good nights sleep one day


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have problems. If I'm not sleepy, I don't go to sleep. I play games, or come on here and yiff have mature discussions until Ny will only get three hours of sleep.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Actually by basic logic, there is no secret to sleeping.
As sleeping is an action of the mind we don't know or recognize - every person has a different mind with different times and actions.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Actually by basic logic, there is no secret to sleeping.
> As sleeping is an action of the mind we don't know or recognize - every person has a different mind with different times and actions.



Anesthesia.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Anesthesia.



Yes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 29, 2010)

Sumi said:


> So... I Have issues to sleep, AT NIGHT. Any time of the day I Can fall asleep. But I Can't get to sleep when I'm in my bed at night. *What do you guys do when you can't sleep?*



I stay up, logically enough. 

I'm just not patient enough to try to fall asleep when it doesn't come easily. I would rather just use the time and be tired the next day.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 29, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> You know I do the same thing, I get to the point where I cant keep my eyes open, then jump in bed. My mind starts to go a million miles a hour and them Im wide awake again. I really dont know what to do, I get about 2 or 3 hours a night.


 This is what happens to me! I Can like... Almost pass out while out on my computer or something... then go and lay down in bed and I Get the most energy EVER O-o


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 29, 2010)

Eats sandwiches.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sumi said:


> This is what happens to me! I Can like... Almost pass out while out on my computer or something... then go and lay down in bed and I Get the most energy EVER O-o



yes, that is what I do. I've even went as far as to buy otc sleeping pills, but after eating 5 or 6 and still cant sleep, I just gave up. My doctor said I should try sleeping with someone, not sex, just sleep in the same bad. he said the Idea of someone next to me could help me fall asleep


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 29, 2010)

When I DON'T sleep....um listen to music, drink, make some ramen noodles, and to a lesser extent homework.


----------



## LycanBlade (Mar 29, 2010)

i dont get very much sleep. (has been a diagnosed insomnic since he was 12)

I usually read or study, not school stuff but things of personal interest. 
or il practice my tarot


----------



## Cataha (Mar 29, 2010)

I usually draw, chat with one of my other insomniac friends, surf the interwebs or play videogames


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 29, 2010)

Tylenol pm.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

Or like I'm doing now, Play on the internet, haven't slept in 2 days  ,I would really play but my stupid ISP fucked up and I only have a 0.56Mb/s connection.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 29, 2010)

What is sleep?


----------



## Sumi (Mar 29, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Haven't slept in 2 days.


 Aww... I Got 2 hours of sleep yesterday X3


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 29, 2010)

Being anywhere where I'm not supposed to sleep makes me tired. As soon as I hit the bed I don't feel nearly as tired. Try the couch sometime.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Or like I'm doing now, Play on the internet, haven't slept in 2 days  ,I would really play but my stupid ISP fucked up and I only have a 0.56Mb/s connection.



I've gone three days before w/out sleep.


I've also gone a couple of weeks with about an hour a day of sleep.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 30, 2010)

Controlling and focusing on slow breathing, on the rise and fall of your  chest, not on getting to sleep itself. <<< Most important IMO.
Playing soft music is definitely a help. Running a fan or heater (that makes actual noise) on low also helps, because stark silence forces your mind to wander more; mild silence doesn't.
Drinking warm fluid, esp. warm milk or eating a warm, soft meal. Maybe both.

Medicine isn't necessary (more or less a joke unless you have a serious case of insomnia) because all it takes is a little willpower and a lot of relaxation to get to sleep. And staying up and doing more things when you're trying to get to sleep is just plain silly - -

Even if you can't sleep, laying in bed and relaxing provides your body with plenty of rest. And you'll eventually drift off in most cases anyway.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 30, 2010)

Siighh.. oh narcolepsy.
I lurk through forums like these and do homework, thats what i dooo.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 30, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> yes, that is what I do. I've even went as far as to buy otc sleeping pills, but after eating 5 or 6 and still cant sleep



Careful with those... most, if not all, have Diphenhydramine (aka benadryl) which is a hallucinogen and can cause nasty delusions, temp psychosis, inc heart rate, heart attacks, etc. when the max daily dose is exceeded. They don't list all of the side effects on the box unfortunately :\ 

I only know this cause I had a wicked fit after taking 2/4-6hrs for 2 weeks (as directed by a doc for a hive outbreak, and yes is over the 6 pill/24hr max)...  After that I did some research into it and found all the nasty lil side effects and well needless to say I won't touch that crap anymore.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

I want to bed at 10pm and woke up at 3 AM YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAH! :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 30, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Playing soft music is definitely a help. Running a fan or heater (that makes actual noise) on low also helps, *because stark silence forces your mind to wander more*; *mild silence doesn't.*
> Drinking warm fluid, esp. warm milk or eating a warm, soft meal. Maybe both.
> 
> Even if you can't sleep, laying in bed and relaxing provides your body with plenty of rest. And you'll eventually drift off in most cases anyway.


 
This is very true for me as well.
I found these things can help as well. When it really quite my mine does tend to wander a lot and very easy too.  Lot of time i listen to the crickets, helps often. I can also hear the fridge from my room when it running.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Aww... I Got 2 hours of sleep yesterday X3


 
lol lucky how did you do it? also again last night just sat there, looking at the clock. its going to be a long day, this marks the 3rd with none.


----------



## Leon Leonardo (Mar 30, 2010)

I always read for about an hour before I finally go to sleep. Usually helps me.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> lol lucky how did you do it? also again last night just sat there, looking at the clock. its going to be a long day, this marks the 3rd with none.



Why don't you just lay down, close your eyes, and daydream?

That puts me to sleep.

Sometimes it takes a few seconds.

Sometimes an hour.

Better than staring at a clock.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

I daydream with eyes open while the dreams being at a satisfying low levels.
While not remembering dreams.
I don't know how much time it takes me to sleep, because you can't measure it alone and it doesn't really interest me, though every detail about myself tells me more.


----------



## Geek (Mar 30, 2010)

Surfing the web or playing games with my iPhone in bed.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 30, 2010)

How much caffeine are you ingesting? Large amounts can give you trouble falling asleep.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why don't you just lay down, close your eyes, and daydream?
> 
> That puts me to sleep.
> 
> ...


 Thats kinda the problem, when I get in the bed, my mind goes crazy and I cant sleep, its like I summon all kinds of energy


----------



## Sumi (Mar 30, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Thats kinda the problem, when I get in the bed, my mind goes crazy and I cant sleep, its like I summon all kinds of energy


 Hahaha, That's my issue!


----------



## BlueGaze (Mar 30, 2010)

I also have troubles sleeping, but I learned to live with it, and move on

=3


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hahaha, That's my issue!


 
Yeah, like again last night, i was playing Final Fantasy 13 (lol nerd here) and was about to pass out, so I saved, got in bed and the gates of purgatory opened and filled my body with engery. and now Im starting to get the dark insomnia bags under my eyes. Boss is giving me shit right now, you need to go start sleeping guy.... lol I would if I could


----------



## yak (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3932344/40-Sleep-Hacks-The-Geeks-Guide-to-Optimizing-Sleep


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 31, 2010)

yak said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/3932344/40-Sleep-Hacks-The-Geeks-Guide-to-Optimizing-Sleep



Hey thanx Yak, Im going to read this a little more tonight after work.

On a side note Nvidia is better than ATI


----------



## Sumi (Mar 31, 2010)

yak said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/3932344/40-Sleep-Hacks-The-Geeks-Guide-to-Optimizing-Sleep


 I'm Reading this now... It sounds good!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm so awesome I don't sleep on a bed, I SLEEP ON THA FLOOR.
It feels better.


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I just lay there deep in thought.



oh dear, that would keep me up all night. I'd think about something small, then it'll lead to a topic, then an all out discussion to myself. I spent 5 hours laying in bed, talking to myself all because I was thinking of something small in the beginning xD


----------



## Th0r (Apr 1, 2010)

I have trippy dreams @.@


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm surprised it made it this far without it.

Fap.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

We actualy had rain the other night, listning to it(had my window open a lil to hear it) put me to sleep quick.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 2, 2010)

Another thing is... If I Sleep in a different bed (Say at a friends house) I Can like... Pass out the first few minutes that I've beween laying there o-o


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 2, 2010)

Then change your mattress, that could be the problem


----------



## Jelly (Apr 2, 2010)

write poetry about butts until my eyes get mongolrrhoids and i have to shut them before they spurt pus-blood in my mouth


----------



## Hottigress (Apr 2, 2010)

People here either sleep a shit ton, or not much at all. Really. You should totally add a poll featuring only those two options.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Another thing is... If I Sleep in a different bed (Say at a friends house) I Can like... Pass out the first few minutes that I've beween laying there o-o



Damn, if I sleep in a new bed, I toss and turn, can't seem to get comfortable as I do in mine, the other one that I don't sleep in :|


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Damn, if I sleep in a new bed, I toss and turn, can't seem to get comfortable as I do in mine, the other one that I don't sleep in :|


 I Guess everyone's different... Eah?


----------



## InfernalTobias (Apr 3, 2010)

Insomnia is a powerful thing.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

InfernalTobias said:


> Insomnia is a powerful thing.


 I Do believe that xD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Damn, if I sleep in a new bed, I toss and turn, can't seem to get comfortable as I do in mine, the other one that I don't sleep in :|



You're like me. I'm not happy without one of my two pale yellow bedsheets I've had all my life. I even take them to a friend's if I'm sleeping over.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 3, 2010)

I hate it when I go to bed and I spend an hour or two just tossing and turning in bed unable to doze off to sleep. If that happens I just get up again and either pull an all nighter or try to tire myself out, go for a walk, watch TV, play a video game (playing video games tires my eyes out pretty good at night)

Most of the time I sleep well, dreaming almost every night, probably because I am a pretty damn heavy sleeper. A few days ago a friend stayed over, and in the morning he came into my room three times to get something for his GF (my sister) and the vacuum cleaner which is stored in my room. Out of the three times he came in I only heard him the once when he came in to get the vac. Only because I had woken up and laid there half awake anyway.

It is rare that I sleep all through the night without waking up. I have slept for like 6 or 8 hours straight, but normally I sleep for 2 or 3 hours before I wake and use the bathroom and then go back to sleep. I usually fall asleep pretty quick too. I bet if I was timed by someone I would usually fall asleep within the space of 10, maybe 15 minutes or less.

I lay thinking of happy thoughts too, I don't get very far with my thoughts before I am asleep.

One thing I sometimes do before sleep is masturbate, after that I go out like a light. I say sometimes cause I sometimes doze off before I get a chance too masturbate. >.<


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Apr 3, 2010)

In special Moments i've been Sleepless.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One thing I sometimes do before sleep is masturbate, after that I go out like a light. I say sometimes cause I sometimes doze off before I get a chance too masturbate. >.<


 Intresting... Wouldn't mind trying that one lol


----------



## Kyto (Apr 3, 2010)

What is "sleep"?


----------



## Marietta (Apr 4, 2010)

Listen to music, think naughty things, plot ways to kill such and such, fap, think of what illegal downloading I can do with no one home.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't sleep unless I have a fan going. Which sucks when winter rolls around... I can't sleep in silence or with any other noise really, unless I'm pretty tired or if I have a sound that's somewhat close to a fan noise.


----------



## Liam (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I can't sleep unless I have a fan going. Which sucks when winter rolls around... I can't sleep in silence or with any other noise really, unless I'm pretty tired or if I have a sound that's somewhat close to a fan noise.


www.simplynoise.com


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I can't sleep unless I have a fan going. Which sucks when winter rolls around... I can't sleep in silence or with any other noise really, unless I'm pretty tired or if I have a sound that's somewhat close to a fan noise.



In South Korea, there's an urban legend that electric fans kill people, and everyone is batshit scared of them.


----------



## Taekel (Apr 4, 2010)

I sleep during the day. >:U


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

Taekel said:


> I sleep during the day. >:U


 Lucky D:<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lucky D:<



She thinks she's a vampire.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> She thinks she's a vampire.


 Maybe she is -Dramatic music- o-O Havn't you ever wished music would follow you? And play when the time was right? xD


----------



## Liam (Apr 4, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Maybe she is -Dramatic music- o-O Havn't you ever wished music would follow you? And play when the time was right? xD


Funky music starts playing while someone masturbates.
Ha.  Haha.  Ha.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

Liam said:


> Funky music starts playing while someone masturbates.
> Ha. Haha. Ha.


 Yep! Hahahaha, Greatness xD


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Maybe she is -Dramatic music- o-O Havn't you ever wished music would follow you? And play when the time was right? xD


I Used to.. but then I watched Family Guy, and I don't feel like getting beat up on the bus


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> I Used to.. but then I watched Family Guy, and I don't feel like getting beat up on the bus


 Hahaha, That's the fun part! XD


----------



## Taekel (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> She thinks she's a vampire.


 
Of course I'm /not/ a vampire.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2010)

Taekel said:


> Of course I'm /not/ a vampire.



FONT=Century Gothic
Everything gothic is vampires, everyone knows that. And I bet you'll die if i stake your heart. That'll prove you're a vampire.


----------



## Taekel (Apr 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> FONT=Century Gothic
> Everything gothic is vampires, everyone knows that. And I bet you'll die if i stake your heart. That'll prove you're a vampire.


 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oUKqq_Orc...nGzt9tZM1g/s400/staffpick_grimace_320x240.jpg

It's purple too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 4, 2010)

Sumi said:


> So... I Have issues to sleep, AT NIGHT. Any time of the day I Can fall asleep. But I Can't get to sleep when I'm in my bed at night. What do you guys do when you can't sleep?



Surf the net.  Try to keep myself entertained.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Asuma, you sure are adorable sleeping...


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2010)

Taekel said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oUKqq_Orc...nGzt9tZM1g/s400/staffpick_grimace_320x240.jpg
> 
> It's purple too.



wat?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

szopaw said:


> wat?


 Hahahaha xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> wat?



Yeah
What
The fuck was that thing. PedoJelly of the sorts(No offense JellyHurtwit).


----------



## InfernalTobias (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you know that deep meditation is a good substitute for sleep?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 7, 2010)

InfernalTobias said:


> Did you know that deep meditation is a good substitute for sleep?


 Have you tryed this? XD


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Have you tryed this? XD



Ill try anything right about now


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 7, 2010)

the hours I work make me sleep during the day often, when I work overnights, but I normally sleep at night, though it always takes forever for me to actually fall asleep


----------



## Haseo210 (Apr 8, 2010)

For me I have that as well but I already know that I'm a nocturnal person so I can do well with less sleep than more


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 9, 2010)

I have issues of oversleeping..


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 9, 2010)

I never get much sleep.  The whole mild-mannered-scientist-by-day/villainess-by-night thing doesn't provide much time for it.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> I never get much sleep.  The whole mild-mannered-scientist-by-day/villainess-by-night thing doesn't provide much time for it.


  ^--- That.. is Epic


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 9, 2010)

Try sleeping on the floor, that is what I do when I can't fall asleep in a bed, it is comfortable.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 9, 2010)

My mind is always running and it won't stop... So i hardly sleep. I try to dream inorder to sleep. It seems to help but it can become a nightmare


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Solitaire.  Over and over again.  Soon your brain craves sleep.  e_e



Minesweeper here.

Also, listening to radiohead helps for some strange reason.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Minesweeper here.
> 
> Also, listening to radiohead helps for some strange reason.



Radiohead is good for driving in the rain


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> So... I Have issues to sleep, AT NIGHT. Any time of the day I Can fall asleep. But I Can't get to sleep when I'm in my bed at night. What do you guys do when you can't sleep?


this


----------



## Partizannka (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> this



now, that's cruel...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a problem with sleeping too much...


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't sleep "enough", but that because I choose to.
I go to bed at arount 11:30 to 12:00, and get up at 7.

If I go to bed earlier I get really tired the next day.
I dunno why, should be the other way around..


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been going to sleep at 11-12 and waking up at 6:00 this week.

Meh.


----------



## Nargle (Apr 29, 2010)

A nice cup of hot cocoa and a back rub usually helps a little, but I'm so anxious all the time that it's very hard to sleep. Hopefully when I get some meds I'll have an easier time.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't get tired until like, midnight, and then I sleep until maybe 4PM |:

Schooldays are hell, and I can't remember the last time I got up for school with plenty of time to spare to have breakfast etc.


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Fap


----------



## Oovie (May 24, 2010)

More like, I get enough sleep, but I sleep at the wrong times. I really need to get into a 11:00 PM - 7:00 AM schedule again rather than this sleep in late nonsense... Never feels the same.


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

Sometimes I sleep around 5 hours a week. Sometimes 15 a night. Depends how hyped I am, how much no-doz I had, how loud my music is playing, whatever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Sometimes I sleep around 5 hours a week.



You would die, or at the very least be hallucinating.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

It has been proven through testing that sleeping for less than six hours or more than eight hours a night will increase your chance of dying early.

I've gone for weeks before on two hours of sleep a night.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've gone for weeks before on two hours of sleep a night.



Is this before or after you knew of the study?
Because suicide is EBIL!!12


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is this before or after you knew of the study?
> Because suicide is EBIL!!12



There is no such thing as evil or good.

And before.

It was when I had first gotten a decent computer AND internet, which was also at the end of a lonely summer.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It was when I had first gotten a decent computer AND internet, which was also at* the end of a lonely summer*.



lololo--


----------



## SnowFox (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It has been proven through testing that sleeping for less than six hours or more than eight hours a night will increase your chance of dying early.
> 
> I've gone for weeks before on two hours of sleep a night.



But what if you sleep 6-7 hours weekdays and sleep 12-14 hours on weekends?



EdisKradJr said:


> Fap



I feel like I should be paying attention to you because you're going to do something where everybody looks at you.

Then I can say "yeah, I knew he was going to do that" /urigeller


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 24, 2010)

I fluctuate like mad. Sometimes, I get 4 or 5 hours of sleep. Sometimes, I get 14 hours of sleep.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> lololo--



You have no idea.

You really do not.



SnowFox said:


> But what if you sleep 6-7 hours weekdays and sleep 12-14 hours on weekends?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recently, I slept for over twelve hours.

I don't know how the fuck that happened.

Sleeping too much is worse than sleeping too little.


----------



## SnowFox (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> You really do not.
> 
> ...



I really hate the fact that I sleep so much on weekends, but I'm just so tired I never wake up unless something wakes me. I want to fix it but I don't know how. Whenever I force myself to wake up earlier I just get really tired a couple of hours later and don't have the energy to do anything.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I really hate the fact that I sleep so much on weekends, but I'm just so tired I never wake up unless something wakes me. I want to fix it but I don't know how. Whenever I force myself to wake up earlier I just get really tired a couple of hours later and don't have the energy to do anything.



I'm usually up around 9.30 a.m. on the weekends, assuming no one wakes me.

But then, I don't usually go to sleep until after one or two a.m.


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

I don't sleep because this site keeps me up.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I don't sleep because this site keeps me up.



In other words, we're literally driving you insane from lack of R.E.M. sleep.

Awesome.


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In other words, we're literally driving you insane from lack of R.E.M. sleep.
> 
> Awesome.


 Not quite there yet. Although I'm really stiff right now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

While we're here: who thinks sleep-scenes in movies/whatever are adorable? :3c


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> While we're here: who thinks sleep-scenes in movies/whatever are adorable? :3c



Compared to what?

This black kitten mountain-climbing up my leg?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> While we're here: who thinks sleep-scenes in movies/whatever are adorable? :3c


Until Freddy comes :/


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Compared to what?
> 
> This black kitten mountain-climbing up my leg?



Is that code for public hair or what..?

Compared to them being awake and standing around, I guess. Shuttup and look at the darling link in my siggy. U:<


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In other words, we're literally driving you insane from lack of R.E.M. sleep.
> 
> Awesome.



It does it to me. I go to sleep at like 3 am.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Until Freddy comes :/



You shouldn't watch those movies, you'll get nightmares, missie.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Compared to them being awake and standing around, I guess. Shuttup and look at the darling link in my siggy. U:<


Sherlock Holmes? If I'm not mistaken :/

But you know...the second link in _my_ siggy is even moar d'awwwww



Harebelle said:


> You shouldn't watch those movies, you'll get nightmares, missie.


My animal stuffies scare him way :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I listen to ROCK!!!


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is that code for public hair or what..?
> 
> Compared to them being awake and standing around, I guess. Shuttup and look at the darling link in my siggy. U:<



Nope.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Sometimes I sleep around 5 hours a week. Sometimes 15 a night. Depends how hyped I am, how much no-doz I had, how loud my music is playing, whatever.



I have a friend online who works a full time job but sleeps very little because he is on the computer till the early hours of the morning. It annoys me to no end because lack of sleep is not good for anyone.

I am a nightmare when I have drank a 500ml can of energy drink. I usually drink relentless which one 500ml can can make me buzz for over 12 hours. I can't even sleep when I drink one even though my eyes start feeling tired. A friend of mine gave me a 500ml can of monster and for some reason It made me buzz for a lot longer......19 hours, I have told him to never let me have a monster again. After that I actually refuse to drink monster. and yes I have found I am sensitive to caffeine.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sherlock Holmes? If I'm not mistaken :/



It sure is. Watson is all pissed off at him, but not enough to stop him sleeping against his back. <3333



WillowWulf said:


> But you know...the second link in _my_ siggy is even moar d'awwwww


Willow-san, hey Willow-san! You have different coloured eyesies. -petpetpetpetpet-[/quote]


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope.


awwwwwwwwwwwww it looks like my cat when he was little

Only..he tries to do that now, and it hurts a lot


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It sure is. Watson is all pissed off at him, but not enough to stop him sleeping against his back. <3333
> 
> 
> Willow-san, hey Willow-san! You have different coloured eyesies. -petpetpetpetpet-


I thought so 


:3


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> While we're here: who thinks sleep-scenes in movies/whatever are adorable? :3c



Oh, sure, it's always awesome to watch people sleepi...

Oh, you meant THAT kind :V



WillowWulf said:


> My animal stuffies scare him way :3



Until the grow fangs and claws and murder you in your sleep.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope.



KITTEH! Possibly part-demon. Like all cats.

My ferrets do that. I have all these little lovely scars.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> KITTEH! Possibly part-demon. Like all cats.
> 
> My ferrets do that. I have all these little lovely scars.



It's not so cute when I'm wearing shorts.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's not so cute when I'm wearing shorts.


My cat likes to preen on my legs, and then he stares at me like he's supposed to be doing that


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's not so cute when I'm wearing shorts.



Maybe you should wear jeans like a normal person, then.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe you should wear jeans like a normal person, then.



I'm wearing jeans in that picture.

Are you calling me normal?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm wearing jeans in that picture.
> 
> Are you calling me normal?



NO! I take it back!


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's not so cute when I'm wearing shorts.





WillowWulf said:


> My cat likes to preen on my legs, and then he stares at me like he's supposed to be doing that



Trim their claws, problem solved.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> NO! I take it back!



Too late.



szopaw said:


> Trim their claws, problem solved.



She doesn't like the Emery board.

Either way, I prefer her with the claws.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Trim their claws, problem solved.


Mine doesn't sit still long enough for me to do it 

That makes bath time really long and painful, and wet..I have scars


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Mine doesn't sit still long enough for me to do it
> 
> That makes bath time really long and painful, and wet..I have scars



Cats wash themselves.

Why the hell would you give one a bath?

That's like dunking you in your own worst nightmares.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cats wash themselves.
> 
> Why the hell would you give one a bath?
> 
> That's like dunking you in your own worst nightmares.


We don't give them baths often, but my mom feels they need to be washed with shampoo regardless

Although, sometimes they need it


----------



## Error 404 (May 24, 2010)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Sleep is for the weak



Everyone has a weakness.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 24, 2010)

Sleep is hard for me never get any. I once pulled off an all nighter.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Sleep is hard for me never get any. I once pulled off an all nighter.



I once pulled off a three-dayer.

It took the first two days to beat KH2, and the last we had to go into town, so I couldn't sleep then either.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *I once pulled off a three-dayer.
> *
> It took the first two days to beat KH2, and the last we had to go into town, so I couldn't sleep then either.


Hope you didn't get "Micro-naps"(you start dreaming without knowing it).


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Hope you didn't get "Micro-naps"(you start dreaming without knowing it).



Nope.

Didn't go to sleep at all.

And I never remember my dreams.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope.
> 
> Didn't go to sleep at all.
> 
> And I never remember my dreams.


That's good.:smile:


----------



## Don (May 24, 2010)

I sleep very little and especially on weekends where it is typical for me to go to sleep around 3-4 AM. 

I don't tend to dream very often and even when I do I hardly remember it afterward.


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You would die, or at the very least be hallucinating.



Keyword is sometimes. I was pretty shook up over something when that happened.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> That's good.:smile:



Not to me it isn't.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 24, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Sleep is hard for me never get any. I once pulled off an all nighter.



ONCE pulled off an all-nighter? I've pulled an all-nighter more times than I care to count. I can even do it drinking just coca cola.


----------



## Atrak (May 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ONCE pulled off an all-nighter? I've pulled an all-nighter more times than I care to count. I can even do it drinking just coca cola.



That three days with no sleep I had?

I didn't drink soft drinks.

Just water.


----------



## Kilehye (May 24, 2010)

I sleep way too much. If left undisturbed, I usually sleep for 12+ hours. Such a waste of otherwise useful time..


----------



## Nylak (May 24, 2010)

SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK.

That said, I love sleep.  But I never get any.  T__T


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That three days with no sleep I had?
> 
> I didn't drink soft drinks.
> 
> Just water.



I can pull them without drinking anything, trouble is it is more of a struggle.



Nylak said:


> SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK.
> 
> That said, I love sleep.  But I never get any.  T__T



I get enough. And I also  love to sleep.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

Sleep I not am any without good.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sleep I not am any without good.



if you say so... XD;
during the week i dont get enough sleep. about 5-6 hours or so. i sleep long during the weekend^^


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> if you say so... XD;
> during the week i dont get enough sleep. about 5-6 hours or so. i sleep long during the weekend^^


My sleep schedule erractic it is yes.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My sleep schedule erractic it is yes.



that explains a LOT ;P


----------



## kyle19 (May 25, 2010)

Past few days I haven't gotten much sleep.


----------



## Nall (May 25, 2010)

I don't get nearly enough sleep. I am a very light sleeper and I have a roomie who is very fucking noisy. :*(


----------



## Gryffinswing (May 25, 2010)

I normally throw on a movie or something.  If it's really bad I will get up on my roof and lie down while looking at the stars.


----------



## NitoriTheVaporeon (May 25, 2010)

I pretty much throughout most of my days... And it doesnt matter where I am too at home, in the car, at school... Yet I still feel as I havent gotten enough sleep.

Must have been the xbox all-nighters I pulled in 09'


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (May 25, 2010)

I get enough sleep, but I usually sleep during the daytime.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> I get enough sleep, but I usually sleep during the daytime.



Do you need to black-out the room or are you not that bothered by light when sleeping?


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you need to black-out the room or are you not that bothered by light when sleeping?



I can sleep with one of those new white lights glaring directly into my eyelids.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can sleep with one of those new white lights glaring directly into my eyelids.



They should change the bulbs in street lights to those.

Crime = Stopped

Car accidents/confused animals/insomnia = 900% increase.


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They should change the bulbs in street lights to those.
> 
> Crime = Stopped
> 
> Car accidents/confused animals/insomnia = 900% increase.



I have a small hand-held one that I use in place of pepper spray. The fact that leaves no evidence is a bonus.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I have a small hand-held one that I use in place of pepper spray. The fact that leaves no evidence is a bonus.



...

D:


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can sleep with one of those new white lights glaring directly into my eyelids.



Haha, same, but it wakes me up if I fell asleep in the dark.


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Haha, same, but it wakes me up if I fell asleep in the dark.



Same, but that's because we notice a change in our surroundings. Possible danger.

I can sleep through earthquakes, twisters, dogs yapping, and people banging on the locked door. But if someone tip-toes in my general direction, I snap awake.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Same, but that's because we notice a change in our surroundings. Possible danger.
> But if someone tip-toes in my general direction, I snap awake.



'sup, Solid Snake?



szopaw said:


> Haha, same, but it wakes me up if I fell asleep in the dark.



Like when if I fall asleep in a vehicle, it's the lack of motion when it stops that wakes me up.


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Like when if I fall asleep in a vehicle, it's the lack of motion when it stops that wakes me up.



Haha.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Haha.



I try not to. D:

I did once on a bus home from college (I think). My bag could've been stolen!
I bet you do while driving and drool on the seatbelt. GROSS, atra-kebab, gross.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Like when if I fall asleep in a vehicle, it's the lack of motion when it stops that wakes me up.



Yeah, like when driving, you suddenly stop on a tree. Gets me everytime :V

But especially true in trains, I think. In cars, the deaccelerating alone can wake up, it's more rapid.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah, like when driving, you suddenly stop on a tree. Gets me everytime :V



It's funny because hundreds of people die all the time because of it. :U


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I try not to. D:
> 
> I did once on a bus home from college (I think). My bag could've been stolen!
> I bet you do while driving and drool on the seatbelt. GROSS, atra-kebab, gross.



I did that on the morning bus when I went to school.

And I don't get to drive much, so no.



szopaw said:


> Yeah, like when driving, you suddenly stop on a tree. Gets me everytime :V
> 
> But especially true in trains, I think. In cars, the deaccelerating alone can wake up, it's more rapid.



That's what I was thinking too, but she wasn't making a joke.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's funny because hundreds of people die all the time because of it. :U



My brother's friend was a policeman. Once on a patrol, the guy who was driving fell asleep, run through the middle of a roundabout and cut down some signs. It turns out he was narcoleptic.

Fun stuff :V


----------



## Luca (May 25, 2010)

I have sleep problems as well. I think i have insomnia because i just cant sleep at all anymore. And when i do i have nightmare. Its getting terrible almost to the point were I'm so tired I start to see things out of the corner of my eye. I'm thinking of trying Melatonin because its supposed to be non-dependant.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> My brother's friend was a policeman. Once on a patrol, the guy who was driving fell asleep, run through the middle of a roundabout and cut down some signs. It turns out he was narcoleptic.
> 
> Fun stuff :V



Why the Hell was he allowed a license?! You aren't if you're epileptic. And probably some other illnesses.

Stupid sexy Agent Smith Hugo Weaving isn't allowed to drive. :c


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 25, 2010)

I run better on little sleep.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why the Hell was he allowed a license?! You aren't if you're epileptic. And probably some other illnesses.
> 
> Stupid sexy Agent Smith Hugo Weaving isn't allowed to drive. :c



I think no one realised up till this point.

I mean, it's not really unsusual for polimen to fall asleep on duty, is it? :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I mean, it's not really unsusual for polimen to fall asleep on duty, is it? :V



-smash cut to cakefase being raped in prison-


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -smash cut to cakefase being raped in prison-



wat? 0.o


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> wat? 0.o



Insulting cops = bad idea?


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Insulting cops = bad idea?



That wasn't an insult, just propagating a stereotype :V

You don't go to jail *here * for that yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That wasn't an insult, just propagating a stereotype :V
> 
> You don't go to jail *here * for that yet.



Poland.
How's that going?


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Poland.
> How's that going?



I do not understand the question, please elaborate :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I do not understand the question, please elaborate :V



I don't know what I'm talking about here.

What is Poland like in general? France? Is it like France? U:


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't know what I'm talking about here.
> 
> What is Poland like in general? France? Is it like France? U:



No, we're not overrun by arabs and blacks :V

And we don't have nuclear powerplants.


----------



## Bir (May 25, 2010)

I can't sleep unless there is a constant noise. I like the static from a TV, I like running a fan, and I like when my seriously noisy air conditioner turns on.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can't sleep unless there is a constant noise. I like the static from a TV, I like running a fan, and I like when my seriously noisy air conditioner turns on.



WMMR puts me to sleep.


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can't sleep unless there is a constant noise. I like the static from a TV, I like running a fan, and I like when my seriously noisy air conditioner turns on.



*The Silence fills the Void.
*​


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> No, we're not overrun by arabs and blacks :V
> 
> And we don't have nuclear powerplants.



-high five-

Wait--
How about the Eurovision song contest? I bet you don't miss an act. I:<


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can't sleep unless there is a constant noise. I like the static from a TV, I like running a fan, and I like when my seriously noisy air conditioner turns on.



I found that it helps me sleep as well, at least with low, rumbling sounds. I sleep especially well on the train because of that.



Harebelle said:


> -high five-
> 
> Wait--
> How about the Eurovision song contest? I bet you don't miss an act. I:<



I'm not masohistic enough to watch Eurovision :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I found that it helps me sleep as well, at least with low, rumbling sounds. I sleep especially well on the train because of that.



If you sleep on a train, how do you know when to get off? This young bloke was fast asleep on the ferry to FRENCHLAND and everyone else just got off without waking him up. That's when Harebelle Hero saved the day! ....



szopaw said:


> I'm not masohistic enough to watch Eurovision :V


Last year had that one good act... ;_;


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> If you sleep on a train, how do you know when to get off? This young bloke was fast asleep on the ferry to FRENCHLAND and everyone else just got off without waking him up. That's when Harebelle Hero saved the day! ....



Force of habit. You just know when to wake up. Though I usually go with my friend, we're in the same group. When alone, I tend not to sleep on the train.



Harebelle said:


> Last year had that one good act... ;_;



But it god awful halfway in? :V


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> If you sleep on a train, how do you know when to get off? This young bloke was fast asleep on the ferry to FRENCHLAND and everyone else just got off without waking him up. That's when Harebelle Hero saved the day! ....



I was sleeping on the bus one morning, and when I woke up, it was too late. I had missed my stop, and the school bus wasn't turning back around.

Then I woke up because we were arriving at my stop.


----------



## Zolen (May 25, 2010)

I'm a insomniac, who needs sleep *twitches* 

yea I mostly like get one or two hours of sleep a day. Luckily I was already kind of weird, so nobody has noticed that I am acting kind of loopy thanks to lack of sleep.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not to me it isn't.


That's bad  


RandyDarkshade said:


> ONCE pulled off an all-nighter? I've pulled an all-nighter more times than I care to count. I can even do it drinking just coca cola.


That sounds like a lot day without sleep. Coca Cola is the best soda ever!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was sleeping on the bus one morning, and when I woke up, it was too late. I had missed my stop, and the school bus wasn't turning back around.
> 
> Then I woke up because we were arriving at my stop.



What? You were dreaming?


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What? You were dreaming?



Yep.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was sleeping on the bus one morning, and when I woke up, it was too late. I had missed my stop, and the school bus wasn't turning back around.
> 
> Then I woke up because we were arriving at my stop.



Hahaha, happened to me, once, only on the train. The train definitely wouldn't turn around.


----------



## Apollo (May 25, 2010)

I suck at falling asleep, but once I fall asleep I'm good.
If I can't fall asleep, I'll just go on FA or something


----------

